# Moving logistics, any thoughts?



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi all, I welcome any thoughts...
My family and I are moving to Lisbon area in August, probably mid month. As we have a young child and two dogs when we arrive we need to have accomodation sorted. 
So, my thought was to go early August for 5 days and try to find accomodation, a car etc. 
Do you think this would work, or is going the first week of June a better idea? I don't know how long it takes to sort accomodation out. I'm told it's first come first served, but..also PT is never rushed when it comes to sorting g things out!

Any thoughts /guidance appreciated!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

malimber said:


> Hi all, I welcome any thoughts...
> My family and I are moving to Lisbon area in August, probably mid month. As we have a young child and two dogs when we arrive we need to have accomodation sorted.
> So, my thought was to go early August for 5 days and try to find accomodation, a car etc.
> Do you think this would work, or is going the first week of June a better idea? I don't know how long it takes to sort accomodation out. I'm told it's first come first served, but..also PT is never rushed when it comes to sorting g things out!
> ...



How about get a UK Peugeot 306 1.9D (or similar long lasting reliable cheap vehicle) put dogs with someone for a few days, June drive to PT, do AirBnB or similar and spend a week trawling agents, local ads, newspapers. Park 306 on this road and dis-connect it's battery then walk to airport to get your - pre booked - flight back to UK. When you come back to Lisbon with dogs etc you have accommodation lined up and a car to use till you find some PT wheels. You do need to spend time here before deciding where to live long term for so many reasons. I've left UK Peugeots or similar along this road sometimes for months and never had a problem.



https://www.google.com/maps/@38.768...4!1sTKKJJ-Udm9iuXfOL-h_SpA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks, interesting....funnily enough I was thinking something similar but instead of a UK car, get a LHD car, ideally Portuguese in the UK.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Pros vs cons.

PT car in UK, with UK license you a not allowed to drive non-UK reg car in UK, you'll need to get insurance and PT change of owner and have all the paperwork sorted before driving anywhere etc.

UK reg you have (an assumption) UK V5 at UK address and insurance license etc so 183 days in PT fully legal car. I never found LHB/RHD an issue in most circumstances - Using cash at Motorway Tolls by stopping then getting out to pay is amusing rather then annoying.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Ah didn't know about non UK car and not being allowed to drive it. I wonder if it's possible to sell a UK car in Portugal? For returners maybe?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Several options - try selling to some one UK going to Espain as it'll have 6 months legal life in Espain if you swap V5 online - also if no joy selling my fav scrappy will help if you have paperwork. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.677...4!1szKgmVBMPv0YhAaONYeI1Lg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------

